# Toolani billig telefonieren????



## Madison (30 Mai 2009)

Ich habe im Net den Anbieter http://www.toolani.de gefunden!Man kann dann von Festnetz oder vom Handy aus ins Ausland und da wiederum auch zum Handy und Festnetz günstig telefonieren!Vorausetzung sind Flats ins deutsche Netz!Es klingt alles, na sagen wir mal zu gut um wahr zu sein,denn das würde meine Telefonkosten enorm senken da meine Familie im Ausland lebt!WOT zeigt mir grün an!Hat jemand mit diesem Anbieter schon Erfahrungen?
Hoffe es kennt jemand von euch hier diesen Anbieter!


----------



## Niclas (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Toolani billig telefonieren????*

Callthrough-Dienst Toolani bietet kostenlose Auslandsgespräche - teltarif.de News


----------



## Madison (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Toolani billig telefonieren????*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort:lol:,ich nutze diese Seite ja um etwas billiger zu telefonieren.Also denk ich mal das es in Ordnung ist!Ich bin da eben sehr mißtrauisch wenn es um anmelden und Daten geht.Habe gerade so ein Ding hinter mir wie eine Million anderer auch!Bei einem Download auch nicht das versteckte Kleingedruckte entdeckt :schluchz: und ne satte Rechnung bekommen.Aber Dank eurer Hilfe hier und Videos konnte ich mich wieder runterfahren!
Nochmals Danke!
PS.gibt es hier auch irgendwo ein Thema wo auch Compteranfänger Fragen stellen können um das Fachchinesisch zu verstehen??:comphit:


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Toolani billig telefonieren????*

Also ich habe es genutzt um nach Indien zu telefonieren. Leider nicht von dauerhaftem Erfolg. Ich mußte mich dauernd neu einloggen und neue Nummern beantragen, da die alten ständig nicht funktionierten. Mit Handy war es dann irgendwann ganz aus. Wie ich gehört habe, haben die auch große Probleme mit eplus, da eplus die toolani nummern nicht anwählt. 
Wie auch immer, mittlerweile gibt es ja genug Anbieter, die auch noch günstiger sind. Ach so: Kundenservice? Null.


----------



## yoman24 (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Toolani billig telefonieren????*

jumptel.net bietet einen ähnlichen Dienst an, haben zusätzlich noch einen cleveren Callback-Dienst. Nutze ich immer, wenn ich meine Bekanten in den USA anrufen möchte. Kann man erheblich sparen. Support war ok bisher.


----------



## Niclas (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Toolani billig telefonieren????*

http://www.teltarif.de/jumptel-handy-ausland-billiger/news/36774.html


----------



## zoozle (17 Februar 2010)

*Kostengünstig ins Ausland telefonieren*

Hi there!

Hab grade eine suuuuper Site gefunden um kostengünstig ins Ausland zu telefonieren.
da ich ja fleißiger Comp-Bild (*räusper* keine schleichwerbung *räusper*:roll leser Bin hab ich da so eine gratis Bonuskarte drauf gefunden und da meine Schwester demnächst nach Spanien umzieht werd ich das auch gleich nutzen.

Die Hompage heißt toolani.de. Wer Comp-Bild ließt und grad eine aktuelle Ausgabe zur Hand hat, bekommt mit der Karte 5€ Bonus-Startguthaben zum vertelefonieren. falls nicht, bekommt man 1€ Startguthaben zum Ausprobieren. Is auch net schlecht. :-?

Ich werd mich jezt mal registern und hoff, dass das auch gut klappt.

See Ya  Guys!!:sun:


----------

